

London braced for anti-Uber protests - TazeTSchnitzel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27783218

======
collyw
London cabbies need a bit of competition. On the one hand I sympathies that
they are being undercut by people who have not got the training or experience
that they have, but then they do have a monopoly to themselves at the moment.

